# Racing Crew Needed in Chicago



## Frenzy (Jun 27, 2001)

It's that time of year.
We are looking to round out our crew for the upcoming season in Chicago
We need both experienced and beginners, we will train. We are looking for people who can commit to the season and are willing to learn.
The boat is a Carrera 290, PHRF 99, we will be doing all LMSRF AREA III Buoy Races, we will NOT be doing the distance races with this boat. There is an opportunity to do distance races but on another boat. We are looking for 5-6 people to rotate in and out of the beginners positions and 2-3 experienced to round out our existing crew. 
I supply the boat and beer, you supply the sweat.
FRENZY


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

*"we will be doing all LMSRF AREA III Buoy Races"*

Sorry, but I'm not familiar with this. What part of Chicago are you in and how frequently are you racing? What crew positions are you trying to fill?


----------



## Frenzy (Jun 27, 2001)

Most races for "Lake Michigan Sail Racing Federation, Area III" are sailed off of down town Chicago.

The boat is at Montrose Harbor.

We race on the weekends.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Please please show me the boat, please


Is it OD?? What's the rating in IRC or IORC??


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

Frenzy said:


> Most races for "Lake Michigan Sail Racing Federation, Area III" are sailed off of down town Chicago.
> 
> The boat is at Montrose Harbor.
> 
> We race on the weekends.


I'd love to if it were during the week. I live WAY north of the city (Antioch, IL) which makes it a long commute, and on the weekends I relocate further north to my boat. If you need crew for any weekday races or the occational longer weekend race, let me know.

Cheers,


----------

